# Anyone been to Lost Acres, Cambridgeshire



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Looking to spend a few days around Cambridge\Ely and found this CL site in the CC website. Looks an idyllic spot beside the Ouse and midway between the two towns but cannot find any reviews about it. Wondering if any MHF members live nearby or anyone has been to this site?  

haggisbasher


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We were there about 2y ago.

The field is large and grassy, with power points around the E & N (part) edge. I think the E end also had hard standing (gravel).

The entrance gate was locked with a chain and coded padlock - the lady gave me the code before arrival as she was going out.

The facilities were a bit dated, but not unreasonable.

The river was across the camping field, over a delapidated plank-bridge, up a short but steep bank and then along a path.

Being Cambridgeshire, there are plenty of big skies but no views other than the field and surrounding trees (close along E edge, providing shelter; scattered on N; very few on W & S).

A relaxed place with easy access to the City - look out for the metal animals in a garden on W of road approx half-way to A45.

Gordon


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=1107

The above site always seems to get good reports very handy for Cambridge with bus stop near gates - you DO NOT want to take a motorhome or any other form of motor vehicle anywhere near Cambridge.

Not so handy for Ely, but it's possible to drive to and park there as it's possible to park most vans in car parks like the one at Forehill/Broad Street
http://g.co/maps/4f8ra
or down by the river at Willow Walk
http://g.co/maps/hkumu

Getting into Cambridge from Lost Acres would mean packing up and driving to one of the park and rides and I think the only one that takes overheight vehicles is in the far side of the City off the M.11.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think this is the site in our database it is there as an entry but no members have added a review yet .... can I ask, please if you do go there add your comments to the entry:

Lost Acres 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for info. Never take motorhome out once parked up - we walk or use our bikes but 'bumph' for Lost Acres in the CC website says there is a bus stop within one yard to Cambridge, Cottenham and Ely. Will check when we phone to book.

Stanner - thanks for link and I do use UK Campsites for reviews but Lost Acres not on there also the one you gave me the link for does not open until April. If we do stay at Lost Acres will put review in MHF Campsite Review.

Thanks again for all your comments and links.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

bizzarley i live 5 mins from this site, and drive past it sometimes, it always has a lot of vehicles on it , i suspect people are there permanently, but not sure , it doesn't look like a regular touring site, don't ask why , because i don't know, it just does'nt.

there is a traveller's camp very nearby, 

My choice for you would be the suggested site at comberton, been there , its really nice. perfect for the city, and you can get a bus every where else, from the city 

do go to ely. 

neill 
cambridge


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Hm yes, have changed my mind about Lost Acres as I have trawled the UK Campsites and found one at Littleport (Riverside C & C Park). It has excellent reviews and fits our requirements. 

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and happy caravanning\motorhoming.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 14, 2015)

Been there a few times -- Travellers site is over a mile away and the other side of the river -- Lady has caravan storage in a separate field -- Level area well away from road - Partial hard standing - 5 Electricity points (one per CL position. - A basic but functional shower and loo "block" (single shower and loo") -- I have a standard "classic' Autohomes Harmony and access is fine -- Ive seen much larger car and caravan combinations and bigger "motorhomes" there -- If you have one the size of a bus -- then maybe not. --- You do have to book in advance and you do have to get the gate code before going onsite -- However there is a large access off the main road to stop safely in whilst you knock at the door. (you can get an idea just by using google maps and the arial view)

It is important to book in advance as she is strict about the max of 5 and even as a "regular" I have sometimes not been able to stay due to being told "very nicely" that she is fully booked.

If you want a bus -- Bus will stop right outside if you wave your arm -- but not an "official bus stop". However as in countryside -- I think only a couple of buses pass per day.

Motorhome wise -- Cambridge has poor access and parking for motorhomes) -- Ely has a couple of decent size easy access parking areas.


----------

